# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Η Πέπη και η Πίκη!!

## zweet

η πεπη η κατσικουλα μας παιζει με την πικη τη σκυλιτσα και μερικες κοτουλες!

----------


## zack27

χαχα τελειο!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

χαχαχ Τζακ Ράσελ είναι το σκυλάκι;Βρε παιδιά τι χώρο που έχετε σας ζηλεύω.Να σας ζήσουν.

----------


## mitsman

οχι και τζακ ρασελ........ πεκινουα με ορμονες ισως!!! χα χα χα χα χα



φοβερο βιντεακι!

----------


## vagelis76

Το φανοποιό ποιος θα το πληρώσει????
χεχεχεχεχεχ

Κούκλα η μικρή και ακούραστος ο σκυλάκος !!!!!!

----------


## douke-soula

πολυ πλακα χαχαχαχαχαχα

γελασα πολυ με τους πηδουλους που κανει η Πεπη πανω στο καπω του αυτοκινητου χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

ο ιδιοκτητης του αυτοκινητου δεν ξερω τι λεει χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

η Πικη ειναι πολυ φατσα .

----------


## zweet

το σκυλακι δεν ξερω τι ειναι , το βρηκα περυσι το καλοκαιρι στη σαμοθρακη σε αθλια κατασταση, παντος μοιαζει μεταξυ τζακ ρασελ, τσιουαουα και κουναβοσκυλο σαμοθρακης(τα εχουν για να φυλανε για τα κουναβια).. μονο που η πικη εχει μια μανια να κλεβει και να τρωει τα αβγα απο τις κοτες οποτε μαλλον γιαυτο την εδιωξαν.
τελος παντων μας τρωει και εμας κανενα αβγο που και που!

----------

